# Problem mit 5.1 Anlage am PC - Front Lautsprecher funktionieren nicht



## xElement (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze das Z-5500 von Logitech.
Angeschlossen und verkabelt, der Test per Fernbedienung funktioniert tadellos - alle Boxen werden richtig angesprochen.
An den Rechner ist das System mit 3 normalen Klinkensteckern. (schwarz, grün, orange).

Wenn das System auf 5.1 Sound gestellt ist und ich den Test starte, dann funktioniert nur Center, L/R Rear und Subwoofer. L/R Front bleiben stumm.
Auf Stereo: L/R Front bleiben stumm.
Auf 7.1: L/R Front bleiben stumm, wenn eigentlich ein Ton kommen sollte, aber sobald die zusätzlichen seitlichen Lautsprecher angesprochen werden, dann machen sie plötzlich Töne.

Wenn ich das ganze direkt in der Lautsprecher Konfiguration von Windows teste ergibt sich ein vollkommen identisches Bild, wie mit dem Realtek Programm.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr begeistert, ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung, wie ich das beheben könnte.


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. November 2012)

Suche das Lautsprechersymbol Rechts unten in der taskleiste und drücke dort mit rechtsklick drauf.Drücke dort auf Sounds.Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher und dort Lautsprecher Konfigurieren.Dort wählst du unter audiokanäle 5.1 aus und testest mal.Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe müste das dein problem gewesen sein.Besitze auch das logitech z5500 anders konnte ich es nicht betreiben  Habe zwar ein optischen ausgang am board aber das hab ich auch noch nich so ganz hinbekommen.


----------



## xElement (13. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die versuchte Hilfe, L0L aber:



> Wenn ich das ganze direkt in der Lautsprecher Konfiguration von Windows teste ergibt sich ein vollkommen identisches Bild, wie mit dem Realtek Programm.



Das was du beschrieben hast habe ich auf die Art bereits getan und leider herrscht genau dieses Problem vor. Die vorderen Lautsprecher geben keinen Mucks von sich.


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. November 2012)

Die Plötzlichen Töne können auch ein Treiberproblem sein .Vieleicht mal den realtek löschen oder was du nutzt und ein älteren nehmen und dort von windows sound auf high definition stellen .wenn nicht nimmst die grafikkarte für sound.vieleicht haste da mehr glück ???


----------



## xElement (13. November 2012)

Ich habe keine plötzlichen Töne.
Für den Computer ist es so, als wären meine Lautsprecher links und recht vorne in Wirklichkeit links und rechts Seite von einem 7.1 System und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso das so ist, weil das Z5500 überhaupt nicht 7.1 fähig ist und auch keine anderen Boxen an mein System angeschlossen sind, bis auf mein USB Headset. (Razer Megalodon)


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. November 2012)

Das scheint sicher nen Einstellungssache zu sein.aber dein USB Headset hast sicher auch schon mal rausgezogen und ohne getestet.Sonst weiss ich leider jetzt auch kein Rat.


----------



## xElement (13. November 2012)

Ok, das ist mir peinlich. War ein Konfigurationsfail von meiner Seite... nach dem Neuaufbau der Anlage falsch verkabelt,... und nicht wie zuerst angenommen ein reines Software Problem.

Ich verkriech mich mal ganz schnell in irgendeinem Loch. Bitte zumachen. 

Danke trotzdem für die versuchte Hilfestellung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (15. November 2012)

Okay kann doch ma passieren  trotzdem schönes teil haste da .Habe jetzt meins 2 jahre und bin immer noch zufrieden


----------

